# Lock vs wedges for a royal python viv?



## pcwells (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all,

The royal delivery happened yesterday - meaning that my royal python has come to stay. 

In setting up the viv, I had trouble fitting the lock - the bar is designed with a bend to give it space front and back on which to slide the lock itself. Unfortunately, it's a very tight squeeze between the two sliding doors and I'm worried that the glass might crack if I bloody-mindedly persist in trying to make it work.

As an alternative, I got some rubber wedges, and they seem reasonably secure.

I'm not worried about people getting into the viv. I just need to be certain that Sage can't get out.

Are wedges an adequate solution? Or should I persist with the lock?

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Some people have had escapes with locks and no wedges, escapes with wedges and no locks, and escapes with both wedges and locks.

I completely understand this is of no real help 


I will say I use a wedge and a bit of blu-tac.


----------



## Kylo (Apr 28, 2013)

If its what happens with mine I think I know what your on about. My lock bar thingy is so close to the glass I can't slide the lock on. So I just use a paper clip to lift the bar slightly so I can slide the lock on. Works perfectly like this and as far as I can see there is no way a snake could open the doors at all. Hope this is of some help. Thought it was a dodgy design idea but actually works quite well once I came up with a device to slide the lock into place lol


----------



## gazza45 (Nov 14, 2007)

From what you've said about the lock and the space between the glass I'd use the rubber wedge it will be fine


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Rubber wedges are better IMO. I use them for all my snakes and if the can stop a 7+ foot boa then a royal will stand no chance against a wedge 
Hen I first started keeping snakes I got metal locks but soon changed to wedges.


----------



## Kylo (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm intrigued... Do you have any pics or a link to the said wedges?


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=220530872145


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Kylo said:


> I'm intrigued... Do you have any pics or a link to the said wedges?


I bought a door wedge for the kitchen door and it came in a pack of two so I cut the other down and it works fine


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

best of using locks in my opinion ive caught my snakes a couple of times halfway through the glass where i didnt manage to get it in there all the way


----------



## Kylo (Apr 28, 2013)

I can see pros and cons for both. But when I look at my lock, it does seem virtually impossible for him to escape mind. Guess you might have to try both and see what works or what you prefer. I mean their both relatively cheap lol


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

The thiing with the locks is I noticed with bigger snakes....after a while of having one on and having a larger bodied snake constantly using the inside of the lock as a lever to push itself up the glass...soon works the lock loose enough for it to drop to the bottom. I was tired of always sliding them back up and fixing them on again incase the snake slid it off the opposite way somehow. 
If you wedge the wedges in enough.....they aren't gonna budge and the snake has nothing to use as a lever.
Locks imo are to stop people/kids getting in rather then the inhabitant getting out : victory:


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

> The thiing with the locks is I noticed with bigger snakes....after a while of having one on and having a larger bodied snake constantly using the inside of the lock as a lever to push itself up the glass...soon works the lock loose enough for it to drop to the bottom


Yeah this does happen,As there's only so much you can do up the little screw on the back.Some locks are also better quality then others.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

could always put the lock at the bottom...


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Desert Ghost said:


> could always put the lock at the bottom...


But with a large boids weight on it i do worry about the pressure on the glass or runners and this would still happen on the bottom


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I use wedges for all of my snakes, the bigguns (8ft+) have two or three wedges in there just to be sure but never had any escapes (have woken up to a wedge on the floor a few times though hence putting a couple on each)


----------

